# CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - NOVEMBER 4th - 7:00am - 10:00am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 9, 2012)

*.
TWICE A YEAR CYCLONE COASTER has a FREE SWAPMEET in the back parking lot @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar in our hometown of Long Beach - Well it's that time of the year again & I thought we would try a different approach & have it on the SAME DAY as our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride

SO HERE IT IS - The 9th Annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - Sunday November 4th 2012 - 7am - 10am

The usual simple rules apply NO PARKING in The PIKE  Restaurant & Bar's parking lot OR the Alley behind the parking lot - VIOLATORS WILL BE TOWED - People show up as early as 5:30 to 6am in the past - SPACE IS LIMITED - so get here EARLY - For those who don't know where The PIKE  Restaurant & Bar is - it's located on the corner of 4th Street & Hermosa ( 2 blocks North up 4th street from where our ride starts every month ) 

    Thanks goes out again to Chris of The PIKE  Restaurant & Bar for hosting the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET again & for opening his doors early so there is food & drinks available for everyone attending - The FREE SWAPMEET will be followed by our CYCLONE COASTER ride obviously - which will START later @ 11:00am from Portfolio Coffeehouse due to the FREE SWAPMEET - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2012)

As long as I get back from the SEMA show in time, put me down for option #3. Hopefully I'll have a new addition home & rideable by them.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 9, 2012)

*Drive fast - but safe & make option 3 happen*

It should be a good turnout -- hope to see you there -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2012)

*CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is near*

Well I need to get some stuff out of storage & bring it to the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET -- It seems every time I bring bicycles for sale - everyone wants parts & the other way around -- what is everyone looking for that's coming down -- maybe I have what you need -- PM me or post it here -- 3 weeks out -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 18, 2012)

*show*

Hi all,maybe I can make it to one of these shows and rides


----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave, you should go down there. Karla and i will be at this one. We are trying to get more nor-cal people to go to it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2012)

*11 days until the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET & Sunday ride*

The *CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET* is right around the corner - *11 days to  be exact* - COME ONE - COME ALL -- *SUNDAY* Sunday* SUNDAY !!* November 4th 2012 - *7am - 10am @ The PIKE Restaurant & Bar back parking lot *- FREE SWAPMEET followed by the* CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride @ 11am *from Portfolio Coffeehouse





http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/3432912778/http://www.flickr.com/people/cyclonecoaster/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/5126446892/http://www.flickr.com/people/cyclonecoaster/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/4032547668/ http://www.flickr.com/people/cyclonecoaster/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2012)

*Start digging up stuff to sell for the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET*

*ARE YOU PROJECTS PILING UP ?? Maybe it's time to make it someone else's project !!!!!*

This is the weekend to clean out the garage - storage unit - backyard - bedroom - front yard - spare room - dining room - kitchen - shed - closet - parents house - neighbors house - side yard - den or whatever & get it ready as the "sell pile" for the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET coming up in 9 DAYS !!!!  ------  Don't have anything to sell -- well time to get "the list" together of what you need to finish off those projects that are sitting around & trade in the loose change jar for the green money ( lighter - fits in the wallet or pocket better & much easier to carry to the swapmeet ) -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking forward to it!

Always looking for Uniroyal Nobbys and 26" BMX cruiser stuff.


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't have anything left to sell but i'll be there to buy. I should say that i want to sell. HAHAHA!!! And pick up a couple of things from friends.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2012)

slick said:


> I don't have anything left to sell but i'll be there to buy. I should say that i want to sell. HAHAHA!!! And pick up a couple of things from friends.




No broken bones or any other lame excuses this time!


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2012)

No way buddy........We will be in town by saturday evening-ish............Partying in Downtown Long Beach!


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2012)

So here is my WANT ad for the swap........

Green or cream Schwinn grips for my daughters 1950 20" ballooner. (green preffered)
Green and cream 2 tone GIRLS tank with feather paint scheme in NICE OG shape for my daughters 20" ballooner.
OG green deluxe Schwinn chainguard for daughters 20" ballooner.

WISH LIST.......
Lobdell horizontal spring seat BOYS!
Shelby Airflow fluted fenders with curved braces......
Schwinn Aerocycle for $1,500. Yes i said $1,500. Not $15,000. LOL!!
Colson gill tank.........
Shelby Airflow aluminum parts ..........
Elgin Twin 60.
1938 Roadmaster Supreme boys bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2012)

*Your list sounds easy to fill .................... NOT*



slick said:


> So here is my WANT ad for the swap........
> 
> Green or cream Schwinn grips for my daughters 1950 20" ballooner. (green preffered)
> Green and cream 2 tone GIRLS tank with feather paint scheme in NICE OG shape for my daughters 20" ballooner.
> ...




*Second thought - maybe you shouldn't come - your list sounds a lot like my list -- LOL   

I am sure everything on your list & then some will be there -- the only problem is the items may not be for sale -- LOL _______________  I have been surprised to see what has been for sale at previous swaps & I am sure some good stuff will be there -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank 
*


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 30, 2012)

Frank, will you be selling any of your BMX cruiser stuff?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2012)

*Wasn't planning on it -- I still have to finish a few off*

I will see about those rims you were after though -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 30, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I will see about those rims you were after though -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank




Cool thanks!


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 30, 2012)

Frank; 
if you're taking orders, I'm in the market for a set of late 40s Monark fenders in stainless. 
Slick might be able to carry 'em back for me. 
...or a nice set of fenders for me Twin 20 ? 
hope to make the trip sooner rather than later. 
jerry


----------



## slick (Oct 30, 2012)

zephyrblau said:


> Frank;
> if you're taking orders, I'm in the market for a set of late 40s Monark fenders in stainless.
> Slick might be able to carry 'em back for me.
> ...or a nice set of fenders for me Twin 20 ?
> ...




I'm cheaper than UPS, Fedex, or USPS. Will haul for beer if the item is prepaid. HAHA!!! Let me know Jerry. I'll have room. Or Karla could ride in the bed with the bikes? Hope she doesn't see this. LOL!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 31, 2012)

*Fresh out of those ---*



zephyrblau said:


> Frank;
> if you're taking orders, I'm in the market for a set of late 40s Monark fenders in stainless.
> Slick might be able to carry 'em back for me.
> ...or a nice set of fenders for me Twin 20 ?
> ...



*
I will keep a eye out for you ---

Request # 1 - The Silverking fenders in stainless I am assuming are 24" & for a mens bike ??   right ??  -- don't think I have those - or I should say the ones I have are on Silverkings

Request # 2 - I sold off my last Elgin twin 20 project a while ago - those fenders are tough to find loose

Hope to see you down here on a ride in the future - or - next time the few - the proud - the CYCLONE COASTER riders that have a weekend pass to join in on another ride up North 


-- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank
*


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris; 
I only have one question. does Karla have a sister ?  
hopefully I can join the NorCal folks for the Spring event. 
'til next time... try to have as much fun as you can stand  
jerry



slick said:


> I'm cheaper than UPS, Fedex, or USPS. Will haul for beer if the item is prepaid. HAHA!!! Let me know Jerry. I'll have room. Or Karla could ride in the bed with the bikes? Hope she doesn't see this. LOL!!!


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks Frank! 
My SK is a hextube 26". I'm not positive that what I already have ISN'T correct, but they don't have a detail line that I've seen on others that claim to be original. 
I DO have a set of nice Twin fenders, but they may be for a higher end model (40 ? 50 ? 60 ?) as the front is of the shorter version that won't support a torpedo light. a trade on that would work for me as well. 
hope to see you guys by Spring... or whenever the next event is schedule. 
thanks again! 
jerry



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *
> I will keep a eye out for you ---
> 
> Request # 1 - The Silverking fenders in stainless I am assuming are 24" & for a mens bike ??   right ??  -- don't think I have those - or I should say the ones I have are on Silverkings
> ...


----------



## slick (Oct 31, 2012)

zephyrblau said:


> Chris;
> I only have one question. does Karla have a sister ?
> hopefully I can join the NorCal folks for the Spring event.
> 'til next time... try to have as much fun as you can stand
> jerry




HAHA!!! Not to brag but i think everyone who has met Karla has asked me if she has a sister. HAHA!!  April will be the next Stockton show....


----------



## Stony (Oct 31, 2012)

Would you possibly be having another ride going on the weekend of December 7-9? I'll be in SoCal that weekend.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2012)

always the Coaster ride is the first Sunday which in December is the 2nd, however we'll usually use any excuse to ride at the beach! 
let us know if you're coming when we get closer and I'm game if I can get away.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2012)

*Like Scott says -- we usually ride somewhere*



Stony said:


> Would you possibly be having another ride going on the weekend of December 7-9? I'll be in SoCal that weekend.




Drop us a line when you're in town & we will let you know -- I can't wait a whole month to ride again so a few of us meet up somewhere along the coast from Santa Monica to San Diego & we usually have a small ride on the off weekends ( 5-6 riders ) -- I think there is even a Rat Rod Ride started by one of the riders that come to our CYCLONE COASTER ride usually the second weekend in & they usually post here on the forums too -- so there are some options -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## Stony (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Stony
> Would you possibly be having another ride going on the weekend of December 7-9? I'll be in SoCal that weekend.
> Drop us a line when you're in town & we will let you know -- I can't wait a whole month to ride again so a few of us meet up somewhere along the coast from Santa Monica to San Diego & we usually have a small ride on the off weekends ( 5-6 riders ) -- I think there is even a Rat Rod Ride started by one of the riders that come to our CYCLONE COASTER ride usually the second weekend in & they usually post here on the forums too -- so there are some options




Since I won't be putting my 41' Firestone in the overhead compartment on the plane, I'll just be watching.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 1, 2012)

Stony said:


> Since I won't be putting my 41' Firestone in the overhead compartment on the plane, I'll just be watching.




I'm sure between us we can find something for you to ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2012)

Stony said:


> Since I won't be putting my 41' Firestone in the overhead compartment on the plane, I'll just be watching.




WHAT -- no carry on -- well you can do what I did when I went to the New Belgium Brewing Tour de Fat up in San Fransisco - buy a bike from epay, thecabe, craigslist & ride it - pack it - ship it - I actually went up with no bike & came home with 3 -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## slick (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok gang.... i'm bringing about 15 vintage tires to sell that i would rather not bring home. 2 or 3 are matching pairs, the rest are singles. All blackwalls. Some good ones. Some are riders, some are display, all are cheap! A double knurl S2 front rim with toasty chrome, a pair of crusty 24" triple drop rims, and a 1920's double diamond track frame. All must go to buy other stuff, i mean pay for gas to get home....HAHA!!! See you guys sunday, SUNDAY SUUUUNNNNNDDDAAYYY!!!!!!! Let's swap and RIDE vintage!


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 1, 2012)

If i may be so bold as to add one more thing to my want list...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 2, 2012)

Adding to the want list... bring it all guys
My next project is building up a Schwinn built '34 Tall frame Ranger.
-Tall truss fork
-The wider tubular rear rack
-Ranger head badge
-nice triple step rims
- any Ranger stuff...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, I think we turn the clocks back an hour on Sunday for Daylight Savings Time.
It won't really matter too much if you forget, because it will just mean that you're going to get there an hour earlier than everybody else.
And you know what they say about the early bird getting the worm.
Only in this case it's more like the dual Seiss lights or the Torrington 15s


----------



## slick (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok bad news....my trucks water pump went out! Warmed it up in the driveway to a leak under it. Investigated to find the bearing is shot. Better now then once i get into L.A. We are still going but taking the car and no bikes to ride. Going to borrow a couple from Frank for the ride but we will be there. See you guys sunday. 

Cyclingday, you're right, the clocks do get swapped back an hour sunday morning. Either way i'm sure some people will be camping out before dawn to get all the worms... HAHA!! It's ok, i'm not that hungry.


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2012)

Everybody ready for tomorrow?? We are here and ready to ride! Karla is ready for her treasure hunt tomorrow to find her early Christmas present. I have been giving her hints all day on the ride down wracking her brain. She is so boggled! LOL!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok guys, I spent all afternoon digging through the stacks, and I think i've got some gems, some not so gems. Some n.o.s. and some not so nos.
 As always, I promise not to break your bank. I will make it as easy on your budget as I can. So bring some spending money because some of this stuff, you're probably going to want.
 See you in the morning.

 P.S.  Chris, I've got a really nice surprise for Karla. It should make your trip down south worth while.


----------



## prewarkid (Nov 3, 2012)

*Swap*

It sounds like this is going to be the best swap yet! I'm taking a lot of goodies.  Make sure to bring a wod of frog skins.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 5, 2012)

Good stuff as always! I scored a NOS Breakfast Burrito at the Pike, ha. Thanks for having this swap! 

Lost and Found: On the ride I lost my New Departure Cyclometer from my Iver. Anybody see that lil rascal on the ride? I would love to have it back. It had about 100 miles on it.


----------



## slick (Nov 5, 2012)

This was the best swap yet. Lots of great buys out there. I brought home some rare goodies for sure! Picked up some Torrington 17's for Karla's Supreme from a very good friend. Bought 2 pairs of prewar whitewalls, a long spring seat, a chrome 3 rib Delta frontloader, and a rare Roswell New Mexico License plate from 1958! I got to meet a few cabers in person which i was stoked to put a face with a name. The breakfast burritos were killer as always. The ride afterwards was awesome! 186 riders!! Weather was a warm 84 degrees. I love hanging out with the L.A. guys. You all show Karla and a I great time. Our lunch stop was a barrel full of laughs thanks to 37fleetwood (Scott). Karla had a treasure hunt to do which would not have been possible without Frank from the Cyclone Coaster who i cannot thank enough. As you all know, my truck broke down 2 days before the swap so Frank let me borrow a bike and had Karla's early Christmas present bike sitting there at his house for the last month or so. So she was boggled the whole drive down wondering what it was. So you all know i own a 41 Speedking Roadmaster, Frank brought out his Speedking boys, as well as a girls version for Karla. I point out the badge to her and tell her this is yours, she says ya i'm riding that one. I say again, yes this one is yours, back and forth 3 times. So we get it out of the truck when i finaly explain to her this was her present. She totally burst into tears for a good 20 minutes. It's a 1940 we think Speedking badged Roadmaster in all complete original paint condition. The bike is killer. I'll post up some pictures when i get a chance. Afterward we checked out a friends collection of bikes and cars on the way home which was truly the highlight of the whole year for me considering what he had in there. WOW! Anyways, got home at 1am this morning and feeling the lack of sleep hangover but well worth it and i'd do it again in a heartbeat. Thanks guys for a great weekend!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2012)

*GOOD TIMES - Not surprising at all*



slick said:


> This was the best swap yet. Lots of great buys out there. I brought home some rare goodies for sure! Picked up some Torrington 17's for Karla's Supreme from a very good friend. Bought 2 pairs of prewar whitewalls, a long spring seat, a chrome 3 rib Delta frontloader, and a rare Roswell New Mexico License plate from 1958! I got to meet a few cabers in person which i was stoked to put a face with a name. The breakfast burritos were killer as always. The ride afterwards was awesome! 186 riders!! Weather was a warm 84 degrees. I love hanging out with the L.A. guys. You all show Karla and a I great time. Our lunch stop was a barrel full of laughs thanks to 37fleetwood (Scott). Karla had a treasure hunt to do which would not have been possible without Frank from the Cyclone Coaster who i cannot thank enough. As you all know, my truck broke down 2 days before the swap so Frank let me borrow a bike and had Karla's early Christmas present bike sitting there at his house for the last month or so. So she was boggled the whole drive down wondering what it was. So you all know i own a 41 Speedking Roadmaster, Frank brought out his Speedking boys, as well as a girls version for Karla. I point out the badge to her and tell her this is yours, she says ya i'm riding that one. I say again, yes this one is yours, back and forth 3 times. So we get it out of the truck when i finaly explain to her this was her present. She totally burst into tears for a good 20 minutes. It's a 1940 we think Speedking badged Roadmaster in all complete original paint condition. The bike is killer. I'll post up some pictures when i get a chance. Afterward we checked out a friends collection of bikes and cars on the way home which was truly the highlight of the whole year for me considering what he had in there. WOW! Anyways, got home at 1am this morning and feeling the lack of sleep hangover but well worth it and i'd do it again in a heartbeat. Thanks guys for a great weekend!




*What a great day over all -- the Swapmeet was CROWDED - the weather probably helped too -- It was around 85 degrees - Nice & sunny with a light ocean breeze - Typical weather of early summer here in SoCal NOT November - but I didn't here any complaints from anyone ---- I'm glad Slick & Karla made it down here again for another great day with the gang here - 

The 9th annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET was the busiest I've seen - with loads of bicycles & parts exchanging hands before I got there late due to a freeway closure - The bright side of being late - I saved money by not getting the primo stuff early - The down side is I still have 2 bikes to sell - A bright red 100% original paint 1950's BF Goodrich badged & decaled Schwinn DX & a beautiful 100% original paint rarely seen reverse painted Ivory with Blue fender tips & red pinstripes Prewar Ladies big tank Shelby Airflo with a set of original paint blue rims with ivory pinstipes - Both great bicycle - The people interested had already spent their cash for the day -- maybe I will list them here - if anyone is interested PM me -- FYI -- The Schwinn DX & the ladies Shelby are about $600.- each PLUS actual shipping charges - both really nice examples of each bicycle --

Slick had troubles with his truck a day or two before the trek down here - so they took Karla's car & no bicycles & I was glad to loan him a bicycle for the day - A Roadmaster Speedking like he has back home well besides the black & yellow vintage California bicycle license with the name " RON " on it & the perfect match for the ladies prewar Speedking that was purchased for Karla as a early Christmas gift that was a well received by her @ the swapmeet before the ride where I put a black & yellow California vintage bicycle license with the name " SHIRLEY " on it - Congrats on the killer bicycle KARLA - glad to see you take it back home with you -- that's what this hobby is all about to me - great people on great bicycles -  

The ride had 186 riders counted -- Some from up North - Slick & Karla -- Some from halfway - Mike form Santa Barbara riding his 3 bar Cooks Bros. cruiser along with a good showing of vintage 26 BMX cruisers who came down for the swap & the ride -- & some from San Diego - John ( Huffman chainguard maker extraordinaire ) & his wife -- along with the regular cast & crew @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - We rode to the pier down in Seal Beach - hung around - compared - conversed - some headed back with Bernard in charge & some stayed back & enjoyed Main street food & beverages before rolling back to Portfolio Coffeehouse in Long Beach - where we ran into the Santa Barbara 26 BMX Cruiser gang enjoying some brews on 2nd street in Belmont Shores -- Perfect day overall with loads of catching up - joking around with good friends from far & near --  

This is the first time we have done the Swapmeet the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & with all of the positive response & feedback - I think this might be the way to do the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEETS in the future -- so mark your calenders for 6 months from now for our next CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET for the day of our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride for either April 7th or May 5th 2013 - I WILL STILL POST IT HERE & ON THE CYCLONE COASTER WEBSITE WHEN THE DATE IS FINALIZED - I still have to make sure it all works out with The PIKE Restaurant & Bar & the city of Long Beach as the swapmeet approaches - 

Thanks goes out again to Chris of The PIKE Restaurant & Bar for opening up early for food & drinks & the use of their parking lot -- Always a top notch operation --


RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2012)

I actually came home with more $$ than I left with, which is unusual! I had a great time as usual. the swap was great and very busy the ride was superb as always but with the addition of John coming up and Ron and Shirley (Chris and Karla) coming down it was even better. My old Streamline was there and with some of John's parts it was spectacular but the show stopper had to be Martyn's amazing Jet Flow Higgins in eye dazzling green! I plan on posting some more photos soon but here are a couple previews.









and after the ride a few of us went up to check out some of Martyn's cool stuff, I think Chris was a little overwhelmed!


----------

